

Show HN: I'm too lazy to read news articles, so I made an app to help – NewsCues - whynotmatt
http://newscues.com/

======
whynotmatt
When I read news on my phone, I bounce around multiple news apps, scanning all
the headlines but never really reading any of the articles. But I still knew a
lot about what was going on because the headlines had a lot of information.
This gave me the idea for News Cues. News Cues collects current news stories
from multiple sources, uses some NLP and AI logic to filter and sort the
stories, and then presents it in an easy to digest format.

iTunes: [https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/news-
cues/id934892341?ls=1&m...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/news-
cues/id934892341?ls=1&mt=8)

Google Play:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.cullaborat...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.cullaboration.newscues)

